# Macbook and Macbook PRO RAM Questions



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

I thought this might be a helpful thread to start as a stand alone. It can be difficult to find the actual specifications and technical requirements for Ram and with the new Intel Notebooks being so new perhaps someone could just list what a person would look for if the were buying ram for a Macbook or a Macbook Pro. Perhaps even a few links to places one could buy it for a reasonable price.

This way we dont have to scoure threads for info... its all right here.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Good idea. I haven't been able to find those types of RAMs anywhere nearby.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

it's so-dimm ddr2 running at 667mhz.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

further info: http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html



> 512MB (single SODIMM) of PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 memory on 2.0GHz configuration; and 1GB (single SODIMM) on 2.16GHz configuration; two SODIMM slots support up to 2GB


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

ehMac member : CanadaRam

http://www.canadaram.com/


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The RAM is identical for all Intel machines BUT matching and RAM issues do arise .
We test all our RAM for Intels with complete installs - only safe way to tell.


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome. Im on Canadaram right now.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok so a summary of what I've seen so far...

OWC/MacSales.com :
1 GB $112.99-$179.99 (US)
512 MB $49.99 - $54.99 (US)

Canada RAM:
1 GB $172
512 MB $96

Sorry, MacDoc, couldn't navigate your site for the life of me...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

$190 installed on 1 gig tested.
$290 installed for upgrade from a single 512 - matched set.

We would recommend a 1.25 config on a MacBook as best cost effective.
We're a tad overstocked on 512s so we are considering a pair of 512s matched at a special price. Open to suggestions.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

> Canada RAM:
> 1 GB $181
> 512 MB $98


Check again  ehMac members get a sneak peek at new pricing...

Thanks
Trevor 
CanadaRAM.com


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

You can also get that one (not tested on Macbook) for $149:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=009682&cid=RAM.187

Is it worth taking the risk?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

If you are willing to buy American then here's your cheapest deal on a 1 gig stick, (~$72 US per stick - CAS3, $21 US shipping to Canada). Found through RAMseeker.com.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> If you are willing to buy American then here's your cheapest deal on a 1 gig stick, (~$72 US per stick - CAS3, $21 US shipping to Canada). Found through RAMseeker.com.


OK, I've gotta comment that there are some companies gaming RAMSeeker and DealRAM with special low prices on Mac RAM that they don't offer on their normal sites. 

Here's what you get from one of the sites when you look at their US$73 RAM 
"US$72.99 Generic - is available for the the price displayed on this page and is intended for the budget minded customer that is not doing mission critical work and is not trying to get the best performance or reliability from their machine. 1 year limited warranty"

1 year warranty and not for mission critical work and not for someone looking for reliability or performance --- Yeah, gimme some of that then. None of the work I do is important, and I WANT a lower performance machine that is less reliable.

For only US$30 more you can get their more reliable RAM with a lifetime warranty. Hmmm.

Another seller admits that their $73 RAM isn't voltage-stable, and they recommend not putting it a MacBook Pro. 

Of course, the bigger problem is who gets to pay the shipping both ways and border clearing on US RAM that doesn't work? The customer, of course.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

OK my question is this,

How do I know i'm getting a quality ram from macdoc or canadaram? yes, I know they are both great members and my first mac was purchased from macdoc. I'm just curious as to what ensures me they areny just buying the $79 Sticks and doubling the price.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

lindmar said:


> OK my question is this,
> 
> How do I know i'm getting a quality ram from macdoc or canadaram?


Well, I guess some of the questions to ask are? 

- has anyone else bought from them and had issues or problems?
- what's their refund process? Will they take tthe RAM back if it doesn't work in the first week or two.
- what's the warrantee on the RAM?
- who's the manufacturer of the RAM or what is the brand? I tend to trust Kingston. There are other trusted brands.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

CanadaRAM said:


> OK, I've gotta comment that there are some companies gaming RAMSeeker and DealRAM with special low prices on Mac RAM that they don't offer on their normal sites.
> 
> Here's what you get from one of the sites when you look at their US$73 RAM
> "US$72.99 Generic - is available for the the price displayed on this page and is intended for the budget minded customer that is not doing mission critical work and is not trying to get the best performance or reliability from their machine. 1 year limited warranty"
> ...


All valid points I just linked it as an FYI for the _cheapest_ deal not the highest quality RAM deal. In fact they also tag a $5 handling fee on top of that so they are also playing with the price to make it look more appealing on RAMseeker.

I actually prefer to buy my RAM locally from a store so I know I can walk back in and return it if it doesn't work. To me it is not worth the hassle of having to perform a cross border return in order to save a few bucks ...


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I have purchased RAM from Trevor (CanadaRam) on two occasions and have been extremely satisfied. As Trevor pointed out, you can get cheaper RAM, but you generally get what you pay for. What you get with people like CanadaRam and MacDoc is great service.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

macsackbut said:


> I have purchased RAM from Trevor (CanadaRam) on two occasions and have been extremely satisfied. As Trevor pointed out, you can get cheaper RAM, but you generally get what you pay for. What you get with people like CanadaRam and MacDoc is great service.


Yeah, ive purchased from trevor before too and as well from macdoc,
I guess what im wondering is "aside" from service. how do I know im getting a better product for what I can buy for half price without the great personal service..

in terms of the ram itself.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's for us to determine and yes we've had to send RAM back to suppliers we are not happy with.
Every stick that goes out is tested in class of machine it's designed for by doing a full system install which is the only secure way we have found of determing it works properly.
RAM can pass a hardware check and still cause issues on the installs.

For large sets we rotate them through machines here with an install, then a Rember check while under a working load.....puts both the machines and the RAM through it's paces.
Then we keep those 2 and 4 gig sets together. 8 gig sets I usually have rotating through my own machine.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

The thing about brand is, Apple uses a variety of manufacturers' memory (Samsung, Micron, Hynix, etc), just like our suppliers do. It's more important that the RAM is tested and verified compatible than what its individual brand is. We also sell Kingston, which is good for the people who want the extra security of the name, but I just cant justify to a Mac owner why a Kingston at $209 is worth the extra over our brand at $172 when the peformance, compatibility and warranty are exactly equal between the two.

The trap is in thinking that because there's a Kingston, or Crucial, or Samsung name on the module, that it is automatically compatible. There are thousands of different module part numbers, and only 2 or 3 of them are actually the compatible ones with your Mac. So people are unpleasently surprised when the inexpensive Kingston ValueRAM from BestBigFutureBoxBuyCompSalesShop doesn't work in their Mac, "But it says PC3200 on it!?!?" It was never intended or guaranteed by the manufacturer to work in Macs.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

OK last question.
If I am to order 1 chip now and run at 1.25 gigs is it going to be worse down the road if I want the second chip or should I just get em both now.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Chip designs change over time, so the only 100% way to get a matched pair is to buy them together. Otherwise, you are taking a small-to-medium risk that the pair won't be matched when you buy module 2. 

If Apple did a better job of describing what they mean by "Composition" then perhaps youo could be more certain, but no RAM seller is in a poisition to absolutely guarantee matching of two different modules.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

i see.. so the plot thickens..
do you guys have a deal if someone wants to order 2 1GB chips?


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

lindmar said:


> i see.. so the plot thickens..
> do you guys have a deal if someone wants to order 2 1GB chips?


Good question. I'm interested in picking up 1, possibly 2 1 GB sticks as my MacBook will be here tomorrow (crossing fingers).


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Rather than getting into quotes and all on the public forums, just PM the vendor or email them and let them know you're from ehMac, and you can get quotes. 

RAM prices change sometimes daily, so it's always a good idea to re-confirm price, availability and any discounts for a volume purchase.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

FWIW, I purchased 2 1GB matched RAM for my iMac G5 last year from CanadaRAM and was very happy with the price and delivery speed. Oh, and yeah - the RAM works great.


----------

